# 18" Leigh Super Jig



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with the 18" Leigh Super Jig (or the 12" or 24" for that matter)? I am considering buying one. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

I meant to include this link in my initial post.

Leigh Super Jigs - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## dhomestead1868 (Feb 4, 2012)

I recently bought a Leigh Super Jig 12. I have the old Harbor Freight model mentioned frequently on here as well. I was never able to make a box with dovetails with the HF model. With the Leigh, I made one on my first try. There were a couple of trials and issues, but I was able to get through them. The nice thing about Leigh is that they have great instructions and there are lots of videos. I think from these, I could now use the HF dovetail jig to make one and get it to work. Before I bought the Leigh, I had attended a couple of auctions looking to pick up a used dovetail jig and a retired co-worker said to just spend the money for a Leigh. I'm not sorry that I did, but I did wonder if I'd get my money's worth. I probably will just on the lumber that I saved on the first build. Good luck!

Rich


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am working on setting up testing on various dovetail jigs for the end of January if everything goes right. We will test and review different jigs for ease of use and results. It might be worth waiting for?


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

Great timing Mike! I wasn't in a hurry anyway. Dovetails & box joints are just two (of many) things on my "to learn" list.


----------



## PeterGee (Dec 4, 2012)

*Another Dovetail jig*



Mike said:


> I am working on setting up testing on various dovetail jigs for the end of January if everything goes right. We will test and review different jigs for ease of use and results. It might be worth waiting for?



Having just got hold of a "Dakota Precision" jig, I might suggest you have a look at that too. The instructions are pretty 'pants' really, but the jig itself is almost identical to the old Porter Cable 4200 series, so it is easy to find better instructions. I have to admit rather liking the front support for the router, which solves the problem of where to 'park' the still spinning router at the end of a cut - as well as giving something for the admittedly modest dust collection system (it's still an open frame jig).

Anyway, it's fairly cheap and cheerful for a decent fixed spacing dovetail jig. Just a thought...


----------



## J. Leigh (Jul 15, 2012)

First off, their literature and customer service is excellent. Their products are of excellent quality and there are many happy users and owners, so from that perspective you cannot go wrong. I have owned and used an 18" Superjig. It is a very well made piece and you can get very repeatable joints BUT, and this is true with all dovetail jigs regardless of make, these jigs require very precise setup and very precise and properly repeated techniques to produce the same results each time. Don't let anyone tell you that (insert manufacturers name here) they will produce great results right out of the box. It is NOT true. With each of these jigs comes a learning curve. Each requires practice and technique to produce good results.
The downside is that as nice as this Leigh superjig is, the result is a dovetail joint that looks machine made in spite of the fact that you can vary the pin spacing and size.
If that is not an issue for you, then it is a good investment on a well made tool. 

My recommendation is to put the money towards a nice dovetail saw and some well made chisels and put the time towards learning to cut them by hand. Much more rewarding.
Good luck.

p.s. If you decide on the Leigh, get their VRS vacuum router support. It give excellent support for the cuts and provides great dust collection.


----------



## MeRLiN4U (Jan 14, 2013)

My name is Robert (from Sweden) and I bought a Leigh dovetail jig Leigh D1600 over ebay and my experience is zero but I have watched a lot of leigh movies and i jus fall in love with the isolac templates.
I ordered a router plate from Rockler and my great luck was that it did not fit my bosch 1400 router haha
My friend took the router 3 weeks ago to make it perfect centred an he still have not been able to make it because he works on his Lotus all days.
My little dream is just to make an perfect winebox or jus an box for a bottle then I will advance to make a better one and i have just make it work on youtube and in my brain because I am still waiting for my router haha
I am realy jelous of you all guys because you can surly make an winebox with fantastic joints and I have been watching videos of Incra ls system also and I was just blown away how fantastic things you can make with all equipment you have in the US.
Sweden sucks with all equipments and if you want to order any they tax you just like if you have buyed five machines. This forum is great, thanks for bringing me in here


----------

